# Steam kann keine updates downloaden



## timboy888 (12. März 2014)

Hi ich habe eine Problem wenn ich mit Win 7 steam installiert habe zum ersten mal sucht er nach updates und kann die nicht downloaden. er zeigt an 0 von 79 kb mb.

Was  man ich noch tun ?


Mfg  timboy888

P.S.  Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## Cuddleman (12. März 2014)

Welchen Internetbrowser verwendest du?

Beim IE 10, oder 11, können die Sicherheitseinstellungen den dounload blockieren.
Auf das Zahnrad oben rechts mit der Maus gehen (nicht anklicken), weiter im aufklappenden Fenster auf die Zeile "Sicherheit" gehen und im darauffolgenden auf "Tracking-Schutz deaktivieren" klicken.
Ist das Update fertig, stell den Tracking-Schutz wieder auf "... aktivieren"

 Dies ist nur eine Möglichkeit, nicht die einzige!


----------



## timboy888 (12. März 2014)

Ich habe windows neu installiert und dann wo ich fertig war wollte ich steam installieren hat er auch aber bei erstenmal steam starten sucht er ja nach updates und was kommt er will downloaden oder er downloaded nicht.


----------



## Shona (12. März 2014)

Lösche folgende dateien und versuche es nochmal

- Steam.dll
- SteamUI.dll
- ClientRegistry.blob


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (12. März 2014)

das hat schon zu 1.6 zeiten geklappt


----------



## Shona (13. März 2014)

Dipsy2.0 schrieb:


> das hat schon zu 1.6 zeiten geklappt


 Das funktioniert auch immer noch da diese Dateien ausschlaggebend für Updates sind^^
In der ClientRegistry.blob ist jedes Update enthalten, löscht man diese wird das aktuellste runtergeladen und somit jegliche Probleme mit Updates davor die anscheinend probleme verursachen behoben.

Achja im übrigen kann jede Firewall sowie jedes Anti-Viren Programm probleme mit Steam haben, bei diesen also Ausnahmen hinzufügen am besten für den kompletten Steam Ordner.
Alle Programme die Valve kennt und schon probleme verursacht haben findet man hier https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9828-SFLZ-9289


----------

